
Most Popular AI Startups Are Kensho, CYNGN, Moneytree, Maana, Lemonade, H2O.ai - KLINGER44
https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/how-corporate-giants-invest-ai-kyle-kling/
======
boolish
Wait what the Cyanogen OS guys pivoted into self driving...

